# Be honest about the poster above you.



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Hit said:


> Since the chatbox is above me I'll say everyone there will be the death of me because of their BULLSHIT :mj2


Your life is a fucking meme.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

Curry said:


> Your life is a fucking meme.


I like you :curry4 of the time.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

You're generally a nice guy, but I think you're obsessed with pornography.


----------



## ka4life1 (Mar 2, 2014)

Their location intrigues me.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

A random guy.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Ls follow you like death follows the characters in _Final Destination_.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Likes Brie Larson I guess.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

witchblade000 said:


> Likes Brie Larson I guess.


Thinks observations are honest thoughts.

EDIT: I get this post is ironic :hogan


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

Will never be Irelands greatest hero.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

What a mark!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I'm here to derail this thread :conte


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Almost positive he likes turtles.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I like that he is older than me.


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

He's a guy.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Evidently can't spell Paul *Heyman*...


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Usually makes good posts and likes Musou :sundin


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Easily the best 15'er


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

He's my favourite mod, and it does have something to do with the fact he's a Dean fan


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Is a fantastic poster, easily the best Ambrose mark around. Makes me feel bad for hating on Dean.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Some hypocritical (or possibly very dumb) fuckwit who happens to be very thirsty. (bring on the hate WF)


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Forum's top heel atm.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Great wrestling poster but not sure why a mod before me :Rollins2. One of the few decent Ambrose fans despite a terrible avatar and sig.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

A giant shitbox.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Tried to kill him once.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Is a terrible shot.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Secretly _is_ Kenny Omega


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I've seen him around the forum but honest to god cannot think of any one defining thing or interaction I've had with him. Guess he's cool peoples.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Needs to bite the bullet and just sleep with @Vic. It would cause a chain reaction for the betterment of everybody in the chatbox and on the forum.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

My bae.





































:gaga1


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

Watches kids' cartoons like Poké Ball Fairy Man Piece Punch Z Super GT.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Straps on a prosthetic nose before posting on WF.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Who are you


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Only defining characterization is being Italian. I will exploit our friendship for a vacation one day.


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

Puts the hoe in Oklahoma.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Who are you


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Literally gay.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Is probably the best form of autism possible.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Has a shit load of favourites.


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)




----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Most entertaining gimmick poster.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Gay boi.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Changed his WOAT name to a name almost as bad. Needs to stop... being himself.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

More vanilla than Vanilla Ice.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Trolling set to maximum power.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

A cool person.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Needs to go fishing more often.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Probably one of the coolest individuals on this forum, and I'm not just saying that because he's entertaining. The man genuinely seems like a chill friendly human being, would be nice to randomly encounter him in public or whatever.

Too bad he likes fishing though, wretched act and all, but I doubt he sees how immoral he's being.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Thinks outside the box.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

his sig and avy are top notch


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Still no idea what the fuck his name means no matter how many times I see it.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Very cool dude and from what I've seen of his posts, pretty smart and level headed when it comes to wrestling.

Also has a gif in his sig of Jacob from one of the GOAT shows, Trailer Park Boys. BAAAAAAAAMMMM!


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

A damn good and intelligent guy


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Subtitle-reading, show-spoiling pos


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

I'm pretty sure I'm gonna ninja someone so I'll make sure I mention who I'm talking about. DA is one of the cbox people I've come across on occasion and I don't know much else. I do know that like most other cbox regulars, he's well-liked so I'm sure it's for valid reasons.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

He is a filthy apostate who has turned his back on everything he used to believe in. He doesn't seem to feel the least bit ashamed of himself. As well he shouldn't. I like this guy. (Y)


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Can't say for sure, but I think his favorite person in the world was Ramsay Bolton. 

Or was it Michael...


----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

Wants things to be clean.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Is from Ontario, like me. Thumbs up.

Also has a sig featuring Finn Balor in what appears to be mid-dump...


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

Seems to love puro as much as he loves tentacles-uhh.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Is a very entertaining poster.


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

Seems to be obsessed with fake tits.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Pretentious as a Refn film


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

Knows me too well. Also knows one more director than I do.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Has great taste in the wrestling talent he marks for :draper2


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Has great taste in everything. (Y)


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

He has seen 5 dozen winters-uhh.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Quite often gives me a brief chuckle when i see one of his posts.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Great poster and nice guy.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Has a borderline homoerotic bromance with Shala. 

Also one of the nicest guys on this site.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Magic's father


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

aWo4lyfe


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Shares me huge dislike of most insects.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Isn't really a doctor, but he did sleep at a Holiday Inn Express last night.


----------



## CM Chump (Jun 25, 2014)

He's in the appropriate field, as part of some sort of minimum wage janitorial staff. But his sense of humor is garbage, and I find him to be a shitty poster as well if I'm being completely honest.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Fucks himself regularly. Getting so good at it he doesn't even need to be told any more.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*You're a pretty good poster. (Y)*


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Must live in the same alternate universe as me. :lol


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Who are you


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

Don't know who you are and to be completely honest, I don't know who the fuck 90 percent of the posters are in this thread. I guess I don't really pay much attention.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

Doesn't have an avatar to remember him by so he's not a real person.


----------



## nucklehead88 (Dec 17, 2012)

Has fantastic taste in comic book villains.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

JokersLastLaugh said:


> Doesn't have an avatar to remember him by so he's not a real person.


Touché. It's good to know I'm not the only one who relies on avatars over names,but people have to fuck that up by changing it. I used to have the American flag as mine for a long ass time, but decided to change it without knowing what to. I just got lazy and gave up.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Who are you


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

Walks around in his neighborhood with a shiny little tag that reads "best newbie of 2015 on an internet forum of wrestling marks-uhh"

:creepytrips


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

He might have killed the real Triple H and is masquerading as him now...


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Fakes being nice (heavily wants to gain popularity) and is actually a very immature dumb fuck.


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

Left a barbaric cult before he was forced to self-detonate-uhh, because he realized that eid spelled backwards is die.

:trips4


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Best new poster, pretty decent gimmick :bjpenn


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Has a cool name and avatar.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Seems to be pretending that his avatar and signature are ironic useage but is likely actually hiding his homosexual attraction to the obviously effeminate males on display.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

A fine gentleman.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

A Fine Italian Citizen who is a fan of BINGo :grapes


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Sends me nice things in my CP. Is an honorary Canadian and the only person on this site that officially recognizes my self-identification as a white male :honoraryblack


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Is accurate in thinking I'm sexually attracted to Sweet Stan Lane.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Never heard of you


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

cant recall seeing this one before


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Likes Batista, I think.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

A pretty cool guy. He posts in threads and doesn't afraid of anything.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Seems to be a bit polarizing to a lot of folks who either like him or don't. Very outspoken about the things he believes in. And while he says things I tend to disagree with, I don't find him to be a disagreeable person.

At least not yet. 8*D


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Is Pratchett.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

He destroyed TDL :no:


----------



## RJTM (Aug 13, 2015)

Gets a little rough every once in a while.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Is, weirdly, a fan of Kevin Nash who would probably shit on his current favs like Balor, Zayn and Ziggler.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Seems to like Alex Shelley, so he's good by me...


----------



## Slicked (Jun 18, 2016)

Likes a wrestler who is bad at wrestling (Enzo Amore)


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Seems to like Trump but also likes some really good wrestlers, so I'm unsure about them.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Is generally nice to me. She enjoys flaunting herself on here. 

Should know @The Son Shala hates her for some reason. :gaga1


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

So emotionless and feminine like.


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

The Tempest said:


> So emotionless and feminine like.


Cool dude. Came here to insult someone, but my plan failed. Nothing bad to say here. Keep it up, mate! :rollins


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

In Punk he trusts-uhh.









:tripsscust


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Best gimmick account of 2016 so far


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

Has been here for just over a year and is already more popular than I.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Has a deep love for Pokemon. *_


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Likes aige


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

An Italian who's a fan of Asian culture.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Is exactly right in thinking I like asian culture.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Has been camping this thread mostly likely whoring himself out for compliments 

_*Doesn't mean he doesn't deserve them. _


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Brings up his wife all the time in conversation. We get it, Reaper. You're married.



:gameover


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

is a ******


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

I wanna fuck your avatar and your sig at the same time


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I dig his posts in the wrestling section.

That is quite a hard feat.


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

BAAAAAMMMMM
PEANUT BUTTER AND JAAAAAMMMMMMM


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm not playing this stupid game but LMAO who the fuck gets their thread shut down in Rants after 2 shitty pages? :lol


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Any one who reps The Undertaker has to be ok in my book


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Keeps closing down ridiculous threads just as I'm about to post a ridiculous comment on them. :trips4


----------



## Scrubs94 (May 9, 2013)

Don't really know this guy. But anyone with a WWE-Simpson meme is pretty GOAT and gets rep :ti


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Who are you


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

^ This guy wants to spend more money on one pair of ugly shoes than I am willing to spend for a years worth of clothes. Such priorities.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Probably has a hot wife. :bbrown3


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Danny DeVito's bastard son



Pratchett said:


> ^ This guy wants to spend more money on one pair of ugly shoes than I am willing to spend for a years worth of clothes. Such priorities.


You have severe grade cataracts tho so I wouldn't expect you to recognize greatness :draper2


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

anyone who can enjoy the greatness of IASIP is cool in my book.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

I think he might be 4 dogs in a rain coat


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Had one job.

Spelled it Heyamn.


EDIT: goddammit stevefox


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

he's sexy smart and he knows it


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Such a complicated name :no:


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Is not very fond of deanambroselover


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

His signature is awesome but is the first time I ever see him.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Chilean must be proud of their national team.

Never seen him so can't really comment, seems ok.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Layne f'n Staley avatar. Wins a thousand cool points instantly.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Fantastic location. Talented man with an axe in his hands.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

no clue who he is.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Who are you


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

who are you?


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Someone that I've never conversed with, but has an awesome sig :eva2


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

someone who at one time was on the Roman Empire Train


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Pikachu's a bitch. Riachu is where it's at.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

DB is great, but not as great as fans think he is.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Who are you


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Don't really care much for the avi/sig (haven't played whatever game she's from so I'd probably appreciate her more if I did), but I like the color scheme.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Shisty artistic broad with huge eyes that drove RUSH to madness.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Genryūsai Shigekuni Yamamoto stan :tucky


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Bubba Chuck said:


> Genryūsai Shigekuni Yamamoto stan :tucky


One of the realest, most honest individuals on this site. Cooking in his house right now because even his thermostat won't go below 100.

:cudi


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

Don't see as much as you as before.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

No idea who the fuck this guy is, but he's probably p cool I'll give him the benefit of the doubt


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

Who are you-uhhh.....

































to doubt El Dandy?

:HHH


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

The best 2016 poster by a tremendously large margin.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

My man and former nicest member of 2014 :CENA


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Not that familiar with this poster. I need to step outside of the Other Wrestling and Hockey threads more often :mj2


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

An incredible invariat if given the platform to expul theorasms, though has been known to succade to ratrial momelentums in the poitel of immediacrity.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Nah yer sparking my ranglage.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Don't make me clostumate your posterisms with a secquetial of non-avarasms. I will.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Will arm speakless.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Alright, calm down. I concede. 

jfc wtf


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

An Irishman who's making great use of the dictionary.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Whew. I was scraping the bottom of the barrel there.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

A poster whom, despite being less than a year old, has already surpassed my post and rep count.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

He Obviously "Makes the Grade"


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

A longtime poster whom's not the first to make that joke.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

^ must be excited for Pokemon Go.

Almost 7 car crashes so far for me xD


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

Has one of the longest usernames I've seen on here.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

^ must be excited for Pokemon Go.

Almost 7 car crashes so far for me xD


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

Has great taste in wrestlers.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

A nice guy who i enjoy going back and forth with in the name 3 things thread.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Has one of the best avatars on WF


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Hails from Green Bay, is an honorary Canadian and is a mega fan of BINGo :sundin


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Still not over Italy's FINAL DELETION at the hands of Germany in the 2016 Euros


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

A HOF inductee whom's a big fan of Matt hardy.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

A nice dude that posts in the 'name 3 things about the above poster' thread A LOT


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*A real nice poster. :JLC3*


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

The Haitch going hand in hand... with the Deadman's hand-uhh.
(and dick in mouth with the Deadman)


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Respect-uhh for maintaining DA HAITCH gimmick-uhh with such passion and determination-uhh*


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

A comfortably numb individual whom, a few years ago, labelled me as one of their favorite newcomers.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I think he likes Nintendo, So I like him too. :ghost



Spoiler



if DA or Soup reply next, they can both fall in a ditch


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

A fellow Nintendo fan who's pretty fond of the young people. :evil


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

First post in this thread by this guy where he didn't mistakenly write "whom" instead of "who", making The Haitch agree that this guy finally made the grade-uhh.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

A relatively new poster who's a dedicated HHH fan.


----------



## Shatab Anwar (Feb 28, 2016)

Haven't seen him before. Sorry.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

India :kobelol Get the fuck out.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Is a rabid Welcome Wagon hostess.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Is totally unaware that I'm a guy.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

makes me laugh when he abuses deanambroselover


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

I have no idea who you are


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

He claims to be not guilty.

Maybe he's right-uhh.

After all, it was me Austin, it was me all along-uhh.

"It's all over. Now you know, you dumb son of a bitch!"


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

My least favorite troll since that Roman guy.


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

Gets sands in her vagina-uhh, thanks to The Haitch.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

His wife has huge boobs....uhhh :trips5


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

One of the few who sits at the round table of Rollinites. Great taste in talent as well as women :rollins


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The President of the Rollinites and a resident of the beautiful city of Boston, MA :Seth


----------



## Shatab Anwar (Feb 28, 2016)

The Tempest said:


> India :kobelol Get the fuck out.


I'm not a Reigns mark and actually know a thing or two about pro wrestling.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Has reading comprehension issues as he did not remark whatsoever about the poster above him; is from India.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Username is Kung Fury, so most likely loves martial arts.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

The Tempest said:


> Is totally unaware that I'm a guy.


Oh, was totally aware. But there's no such thing as a Welcome Wagon Host. And thought maybe you'd look cute taking a walk on the wild side. :lol


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

The owner of their very own Scott Steiner.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

He's totally cool.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

An absolute retard. Pedobear in human form.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Have no idea what I did to him but whatever


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

An absolute retard.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

PaulHeyamnGuy - You've misspelled your name


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

he's been here for a decade and i dont know who the fuck he is.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

- Seems like a cool guy... fan of Sophia Williams. Obviously, he watches Game of Thrones.


----------



## Rigby (Nov 22, 2013)

If a stranger came to my door with a magic button that would kill a "random" person while giving me several million dollars, and I knew it was actually hooked up to your electric chair, I'd hit it three times. One time to kill you, one time to revive your dead heart, and a third time so I could kill you all over again.

Overall a 5/10 poster.


----------



## Owlonahottinroof (Nov 26, 2015)

Likes creepy racoons


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I've seen this guy around a few times. Interesting name.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

- Has a Cena on meth in his avatar.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Still hates Cena in 2016 :kobelol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Pokemon Go has finally led him to go OUTSIDE :drose


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

Wiling to rep a Cornette interview. Must be a good person.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

The Ghost of Scott Hall


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

A very kind individual who praise's the accomplishments of others.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

He'd be a cool person to hang out and have a couple of beers.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Still a gotten to retard


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

This guy has a beef with me, for some reason, and I have no idea what I did to him. Poor you!


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Where do I even start. Your posts, your sig, you... everything is shit about you.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Awww!!! You are so considerate... maybe you should take some Xanax, it'll make you feel better.


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

An absolute retard.

PS: I misspelled Heyman on purpose. (No I didn't, I posted like 20 times before I realized I misspelled the shit.)


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Likes to misspell stfuf


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Has Ryo Saeba in his avi :CENA, might be the coolest poster if so


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

sus


----------



## WWE Fan5363 (Feb 26, 2009)

has a small penis


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Appears to be a ******.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

definitely a bengals ****** :no:


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

His avi and sig is as close as he'll get to an actual female.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Definitely a ****** and a fake Dub.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

A fake Trunks stan unkout


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

i suspect he gets a little rough more than once in a while


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Makes great Bob Dylan covers. :evil*


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Pastamania


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

No one I know.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Wants to lick me up and down, till I say stop. Wants to play with my body and make me real hot. Tonight, he wants to get freaky with me.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Has mistaken Stevietron for his cousin methinks.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Has mistaken his penis for a peanut.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

one of the most obnoxious little fucks on the site


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Genuine scumbag, boring poster though.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

******.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

******.


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

Hilarious


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

Total bum.

One time borrowed toilet paper and said he would bring it back when he was done with it. I'm still waiting.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

I want to say '******' but fear I am not a trendy enough type of on-point kind of person to get away with using such modern and progressive language.

Twit? Is twit still a thing? 

Twit.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Unstoppable mong


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Cool white boy


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

spiderman mark. spiderman fans>>> :drose


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*The many-named bawd*


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Probably likes Pink Floyd and Guns N Roses.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Pinned a poster of the The White Stripes to the side of his/her bed


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

total douche


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

a total misjudgment of character type of guy.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Doesn't deserve to have Sasha and Cass as sig/avy.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Italian.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

:zayn3

:shrug


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Who are you


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

******


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

Answered the question "Who are you?" with "******".

:Tripslick


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

Hi Dad :3


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

He/she's probably a 12 year old.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

Fuckhead.


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

good choice in liking the only star in TNA


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Not Guilty... I totally believe him.

By the way, nice avatar and sig.


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

Closet fan of country music.
:trips9


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

The motherfucker.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

Considers themselves a Paul Heyman guy, which leaves me 100% certain that they're ignored by Paul Heyman.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Enjoys naming things about people more than anything else in life.

Apart from Pokemon.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Very intellectual about the new wrestlers in the industry


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

One of my fave people on WF, but he needs to post a hell of a lot more!!


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

A worse Ambrose Mark than Jack Thwagger


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Cuckiest of cucks. 8*D


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Has a vagina that's drier than the Sahara desert


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

a ******


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

My Reaper brother, also a new member of the Lucio > Mercy club. Great guy in my book.



The Son Shala said:


> A worse Ambrose Mark than Jack Thwagger


Is that even possible? I think Thwagger is by far the worse Ambrose mark.


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

Wanted to beat Captain America-uhh. Couldn't even beat alcoholism.

:tripsscust


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

One funny trolly (in a funny way at least from what I've seen, which is little) motherfucker. :trips


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Is motherfucking lying.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Platt's best friend. ards


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

He's the D-Von to my Bubba Ray.


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

seems like a stand up fellow


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

Actual location: In the land of blood-uhh and urine and vomit-uhh.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

PENIS GOD OF COUNTRY MUSIC said:


> Is motherfucking lying.


:ghost



Spoiler: never that






swagger_ROCKS said:


> One funny trolly (in a funny way at least from what I've seen, which is little) motherfucker. :trips


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

seemingly obsessed with that latin girl


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

A retarded ******.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Harsh, but fair... :hmm:


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

likes fresh prince, i can dig that.


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

Good God Almighty, he's broken in half!
:jr


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

He post like a guy I used to know from somewhere else could be him idk.

Still does make me laugh because that guy was a legend.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Weak individual who doubted Marvel and how they'd treat Black Panther.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

Responsible for hundreds of seizures.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

loves thes simpsons, respect.


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

Is not even a real Canadian-uhh.

:tripsscust


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Needs to start putting more posters over.


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

Sometimes he dances alone-uhh..






























Sometimes he dances with his boyfriends-uhh.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

he really loves The Game-uh/


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Just butchered the English language.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Has a hate topic in Rants for some reason, despite the reason for it being silly.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Should stop being a coward ass bitch about the cb


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

bitching about someone who bitches about the CB, even tho legit cb usually has the same 10 people in it.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Wouldn't want to compete with Wolverine 3.0 anytime soon.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

SiMetal said:


> Wouldn't want to compete with Wolverine 3.0 anytime soon.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

It him.

The very least.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

We all know that Kofi Kingston was holding back against Lesnar at Beat in the East. If he had unleashed his true power, he would have kicked Lesnar's fucking head off. This is a fact.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Who are you


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Has an appalling knowledge on the poster 'The Absolute'.


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

Stale princess of moche-air-uhh.

:trips2


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

@THE HAITCH would mark out like a little bitch if HHH put somebody over.

@The Tempest


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

Is only "partial" and "relative" in real life-uhh.

Is a fan of jobbers like Ziggler, JBL, Christian and Punk.

:tripsscust


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

he is the Game-uhhhh


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

He likes Wolverine I like Wolverine so he is cool. Also makes the odd decent thread so yeah.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Some kind of mook.


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

The ugly little girl from Game of Thrones-uhh who claims to have killed Technical Design Labs-uhh.


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

His absence killed this thread-uhh.

:trips2


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

He gets to come home every night banging the Billion Dollar Princess :trips5


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

aj styles fan, liked a few of my posts so fair play to him


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

BigDaveBatista said:


> aj styles fan, liked a few of my posts so fair play to him


I don't know who you are you like Batista which is cool but adding BigDave infront make me think that you are a fucking douchebag


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

JamesK said:


> I don't know who you are you like Batista which is cool but adding BigDave infront make me think that you are a fucking douchebag


oh look a gobby little bryan fan, your a little bitch just like the rest of them


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

Probably knows the answer to *THE* question.



Spoiler: THE question



"How BIG is Batista's dick?"
:Tripslick


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Is jelly of Batista's cock.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

One of my best friends on here.


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

Never seen you before!


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Who the fuck is that guy?


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Solid poster


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

Gaseous Poster-uhh.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

@THE HAITCH taking his shovel and burrying that LLL @Legit BOSS was epic



THE HAITCH said:


> The Haitch can not believe the rationale behind making threads like these.
> 
> Roman Reigns was very comfortable-uhh? Make a thread.
> 
> ...


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

The Definition of Technician said:


> @THE HAITCH taking his shovel and burrying that low-life loser @Legit BOSS was epic


*Retarded Rep Rager that got banned last week and will end up banned again very soon.*


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Retarded Rep Rager that got banned last week and will end up banned again very soon.*


Now go take this forum very seriously and report me like a baby because you're a LLL


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Now go take this forum very seriously and report me like a baby because you're a LLL


*Keep polluting my notifications with your garbage posts and I'll be sure to do that.*


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Keep polluting my notifications with your garbage posts and I'll be sure to do that.*


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Who?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Now go take this forum very seriously and report me like a baby because you're a LLL


How you gonna jump on him for reporting posts when you reported his post for insulting you in rants?



> Rants
> A less moderated part of the forum. Rant, complain, argue, insult members.


:serious:


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Headliner said:


> How you gonna jump on him for reporting posts when you reported his post for insulting you in rants?
> 
> 
> 
> :serious:


I was legitimately surprised I could more than just "swear" in the Rant section considering some of the petty stuff I've been banned/reported for in other sections. And yeah, I wanted to try that mystical report button that's gotten me banned for minor stuff. 


On the other hand, now I can tell that piece of shit idiot low-life loser to go jerk off to Roman Reigns picture @Legit BOSS


----------



## downnice (Aug 21, 2013)

My thoughts about @The Definition of Technician 

making @Legit BOSS look like a jackass


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Who are you


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Callisto has a lot of gifs in his/her sig and I'm proud to admit that I have no idea who half of those people are.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

A fellow Ohioan who has more to be proud of in his city's sports teams than I currently do.

In every major sport. :mj2


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

presumably from Ohio


----------



## Ygor (Jul 19, 2013)

Has seen Guardians Of The Galaxy.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Who are you


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

I find him to be genuinely nice, very easy to talk to and get along with.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

When I see Reaper's posts I see he is articulate in expressing his perspective on a number of topics from social discussions to entertainment.


----------



## Kool Boy (Feb 27, 2016)

Cool Avatar and Spidermod logo thing!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*You gonna get shackles on yo wrists*


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

^ Has never actually seen a New Jersey Devils game.

:lmao I swear it feels like half of this thread is just people asking who other people are.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Looks like Kid Cudi.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Sol Katti said:


> Looks like Kid Cudi.


:mark: :mark: *WHO WAS ALSO BORN & RAISED IN NORTHEAST OHIO!!!!!!* :mark: :mark:

And the girl in your avi is cute.


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

Is lacing Scott Steiner's boots-uhh.

Not good enough to lace The Haitch's yet.

:tripsscust


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is mad because Rollins is the best piece Steph ever had...


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Is mad because Rollins is the best piece Steph ever had...


Should know that The Haitch is not at all insecure of the tiny peepee of Rollins. 

The only piece that Steph ever had after she snapped into a Slim Jim, was The Haitch's sledgehammer. 

:Tripslick


----------



## Kool Boy (Feb 27, 2016)

loser who role plays as Triple H


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

Mark who thinks he is "kool" and/or a boy, who in reality is a gender-fluid passive aggressive little bitch.


----------



## Kool Boy (Feb 27, 2016)

THE HAITCH said:


> Mark who thinks he is "kool" and/or a boy, who in reality is a gender-fluid passive aggressive little bitch.


sorry I feel bad I was only kidding. Seems like a cool and funny guy with a good sense of humor :smile2:


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

Kool Boy said:


> sorry I feel bad I was only kidding. Seems like a cool and funny guy with a good sense of humor :smile2:


Just proved The Haitch's point right that marks are fickle.

:HHH2


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

*This is what happens when you let Triple H get on a Wrestling Forum while he's intoxicated.*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

He's a retro kid that just happens to like ice.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

One of my friends on here who doesn't post enough and likes hell


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Went to Summerslam 2016 and was seen LIVE ON TV!!


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

This guy has posts worth reading.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Has one freaky-ass sig pic.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

He's a cleaner, alright.


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

An goth mark who dresses as Satan's spawn-uhh.

:trips4


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

The most entertaining poster on here.


----------



## Siddinger (Aug 15, 2016)

obsessed with divas action. i have to watch some lita videos now.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

Don't know him, don't care for him.

Seems like he's just another generic geek on the forum who won't do anything to set himself apart from the rest.


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

Likes to suck on sausages-uhh.

:Tripslick


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

A little too dedicated to a forum gimmick. 

But still putting out more fresh material more regularly than the real HHH.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Thinks I am obsessed with pants :Jim


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Not my fault. Wanted to buy Rollins' pants in particular ... What else am I supposed to think?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Has an ironic signature.


----------



## g972 (Jul 10, 2015)

Idolises a slut.


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

He's fat, but can knock the fuck outta Punk.

:trips5


----------



## Garmonbozia (Jan 30, 2013)

Is a mark for himself.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Who are you


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

Good friend but had laughable personality change around the time he won Best Newcomer of 2015 Award.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Might enjoy waving sausages around.

*


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

Thought he would post some honesty with some actual substance but went with the lame, generic, observant shit that everybody else went with that makes this thread gay and uninteresting.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Gets upset easily.*


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

No idea who this poster is; seems to like tits. Also has nearly the same amount posts than me despite being here for only 2 years, so he must really love his WF


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

Seems like a good guy but he'd be terrible at booking a wrestling show.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Doesnt post often enough.

Ninja'd me, and doesn't seem to actually watch wrestling.*


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

Carving mountain shaped boobs into a boobs shaped mountain-uhh..

:Tripslick


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

Can't say I care for his gimmick but props for keeping the masses entertained despite it seemingly being an easy job.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Is never here when I need him during shitbabox


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

Gets a little roughed once in a while-uhh...

Every Sunday when he goes to the Church-uhh.

:creepytrips


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

One of the rare times a gimmick poster is legitimately funny :lol


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Misses seeing Daniel Bryan in the ring.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Enjoyed the hell out of the Miz's recent Intercontinental title reign (especially the later part of his run).


----------



## Second Nature (Aug 5, 2016)

Styles vs Seth is probably a dream match of his.


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

Would do anything to get to suck Charlotte's titties.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Knows Sheamus is pretty darn good.*


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I've seen this guy around. He seems all right.

EDIT: I got ninja'd, but not going to change my comment. :mj


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Stands by his comments.*


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Clearly, and correctly, has a thing for lita


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Also has a thing for Lita, it's the right thing to do.*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Nice person, spends a lot of time in the Non Wrestling forums, I think he likes my sig pictures


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Who are you


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

Cool mafia gent


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Has a super liberal gimmick, but I still agree with him 80% of the time, because I am liberal myself.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Brings joy to the chatbox with music sessions.

Did I also mention great taste in music?


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

Is a fan of B+ Bryan-uhh.

:tripsscust


----------



## The Masked One (Aug 29, 2015)

Best gimmick poster :tripsblessed


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

I feel like I should know this guy, but I have no idea why. I've seen the name around, but I've never really seen any posts that've grabbed my attention as worth remembering (otherwise I'd remember him and his posts) ... I'm at a total loss :shrug. Don't even know why I posted in this thread. 

I should stop getting high before going to bed.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Dude's avi reminds me of the opening title sequence to Alfred Hitchcock's "Vertigo".


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

When he joined this forum, The Haitch was WWE Champion-uhh.

:trips2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Probably is one of the best gimmick poster around, always hilarious post about Haitch


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Has no idea of the irreparable harm he's causing humanity by feeding that already over-inflated ego of the almighty schnozz impersonator.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

He marks for that GEEK (yes, in all caps) Kenny Omega


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

He's absolutely right. :lol


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

Is a huge fan of The Haitch. Also works a janitor.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Is obviously and hopelessly trying to compensate for his bitter envy of The Cleaner's magnificent broom stick.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Old as heck.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

All I can say is.....:rich2


----------



## downnice (Aug 21, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> All I can say is.....:rich2


Gives me a fair share of likes and seems like a good level headed poster here


----------



## The Masked One (Aug 29, 2015)

Everton fan? Supporting the wrong color obviously!

:xabi3 unkout :firmino :klopp6


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

Is a masked menace-uhh.

:HHH


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

He's THE GAME uhhh (probably)


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Pretty sure this poster likes to give out great big hugs


----------



## Second Nature (Aug 5, 2016)

Is a Nice user always postive :Bayley


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

Is the second Naitch-uhh..

That means Charles Robinson-uhh.

:trips3


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*My favorite Triple H fan here. *_


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Isn't a fan of Paige anymore


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Tried to dye his hair blond, but it came out orange.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

He has great taste in music and is just a real stand up guy overall.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Haven't been around enough lately to recognize who this is after the name change.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Misses Manny Rameriz. So do I, tbh.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

He's currently haunted by the Go Cubs, Go song.


----------



## Hybird (Nov 5, 2006)

Above currently has one of the best Signature images I've seen in a while


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

_"This dude's got some pretty sweet drawings on his Deviant Art page. Y'all should check it out,"_ said The Absolute as @Hybird quietly slips a $20 bill into his pocket.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Never had the pleasure of formally introducing myself.

Hi


----------



## Malakai (Jan 10, 2014)

DGenerationMC said:


> Never had the pleasure of formally introducing myself.
> 
> Hi


I honestly don't know what to say


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I know nothing about you, but that is a sweet ass sig pic.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

@Dr. Middy

If you're just going to the store, can you grab me some Oreo cookies and a pack of sour Skittles? Thanks fam.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

@The Absolute

Oh wow, forgot the last time I had sour skittles. Used to love eating the sour sugar at the end all at once :lol


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Dr. Middy said:


> @The Absolute
> 
> Oh wow, forgot the last time I had sour skittles. Used to love eating the sour sugar at the end all at once :lol


You do that too?










Also, Shelton Benjamin is on your all-time favorite list. That name takes me back.


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

Voted to make America great again-uhh.

:trump :trips2


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Is very entertaining-uhh.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Is a boob man which gets approval (Y)


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

Is an Ass man-uhh... like Billy.

:creepytrips


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

is an HAITCH man 

:trips


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Knows Nikki's body is epic.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Really likes big boobs and short shorts


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Liked a good array of wrestlers.


----------



## CM Chump (Jun 25, 2014)

Has a stupid fucking username


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

Knows how to use the shovel-uhh.


----------



## CM Chump (Jun 25, 2014)

Legend


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

The best part of him dripped down his mothers leg.


----------



## CM Chump (Jun 25, 2014)

Still has a garbage username. The only thing worse than his username is the quality of him as an overall human being.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Wants everyone to get down on their knees and bow to him


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is very generous when it comes to giving likes.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Seems like a nice person. Would like to interact more since I don't think we have interacted in a while at least. Poor memory and all.


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

Couldn't get a green card, so settled for a white one-uhh.

:trips4


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Got ninja'd


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

*has a never-ending signature*


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Is an annoying ******.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Allegedly bribed his way into winning the Best Newcomer of 2015 Award. Or maybe he earned it? I don't know.


----------



## g972 (Jul 10, 2015)

I dont know him but I already dont like the guy, seems like a douche.


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

A bum. An absolute worthless piece of shit. His life is pure shit and the only thing shittier than this guy's existence are his awful posts. Just a garbage person overall.


----------



## g972 (Jul 10, 2015)

PaulHeyamnGuy said:


> A bum. An absolute worthless piece of shit. His life is pure shit and the only thing shittier than this guy's existence are his awful posts. Just a garbage person overall.


Well said, coming from the fat neckbearded dickless virgin who lives in his parents basement, you fat retarded fuck.


----------



## CM Chump (Jun 25, 2014)

Will soon be banned for telling someone to kill themself.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Sometimes I think he is secretly @Big Lou's Universe :hmm:


----------



## g972 (Jul 10, 2015)

CM Chump said:


> Will soon be banned for telling someone to kill themself.


Whare are you talking about?


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Who are you


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Beat me for said Newcomer award.


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

g972 said:


> Well said, coming from the fat neckbearded dickless virgin who lives in his parents basement, you fat retarded fuck.


You shouldn't post while you cry, you filthy bum.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

I have an ex-GF that was Chilean. She might have been related to you. 

You and I were almost family.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

CHAMP is a decent enough fellow. I am glad we could find ways to get along with each other.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Disowned me like a terrible father. :grande


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Trying to figure out which dungeon SK's at, because I also wish to pick up girls...




























*....EXCEPT FOR THE FAT ONES BECAUSE THEY'RE TOO HEAVY!!!!!!!!*












g972 said:


> I dont know him but I already dont like the guy, seems like a douche.


Can confirm, am a douche. And proud of it. :sip


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Could have a beer with and talk about that World Series.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

I call him Kadabra.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Likes anime girls


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

Location: Inside the anus fly trap.

:trips10


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

The haitch-uh! :trips10


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Thirsty hoe, socially perfect Thwagger :Jim


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

When he doesn't get roughed at all, he goes by the name The Temp-uhh.

When he gets a little roughed, he is called The Temper-uhh.

When he gets gang-roughed, he is called The Tempest.

:creepytrips


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Is the Cerebral Assassin.


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Once picked up a girl, impregenated her and performed an amateur abortion all in a single skydiving session. True story.


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

Was lost in his imagination-uhh.

Lost all his imagination-uhh.

:trips5


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Is very happy Triple H main evented this year's Wrestlemania.


----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

Cool. :yoshi


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

Trying to find out self identity via Litmus test. Acidic or alkaline-uhh.

:trips10


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

King


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

gay


----------



## CM Chump (Jun 25, 2014)

I think he's a fucking cocksucker with no redeeming qualities whatsoever. But at least he has 24,395 (not including Rants) posts to make up for his complete lack of social skills. The only accomplishment he's had that he's more proud of than his amount of posts is the amount of dicks he's gobbled. 24,396. Good on him, but even then, he's a real honest to God loser. A bum. I genuinely mean that.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Erm...takes the forum too seriously?


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Likes Jerry Seinfeld.... seems like a good guy.


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

Username is a misspelled form of chicken burger.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

Tries to type like triple H which gets hard to read, so I just skip his posts.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Has arguably the best sig on this forum.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Clearly hasn't seen my sig yet :goldberg2


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

^ Must be elated as fuck after tonight's PPV.


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

His window to the outside world is Windows 95 on his CRT monitor.

:trips2


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Arguably the greatest gimmick user in WF history.


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

Must like Home Alone, which I myself do.


----------



## The Masked One (Aug 29, 2015)

Drinking it in every day like a true (fellow) Jerichoholic :jericho2
I like it..


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Sig gives me all sorts of nostalgic memories.

Eddie... :hogan


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

Thinks that The Haitch is a gimmick. Couldn't be any more wrong-uhh.

:tripsscust


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

Loves to play The Game


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Nice guy. Pleasant presence in the cbox. Drama-free.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Seems like a nice person to have some good and deep "meaning of life" type of conversations with


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

Plays briefly with a candle in the dark-uhh.

:creepytrips


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

I read his comments in Triple H's voice.


----------



## CM Chump (Jun 25, 2014)

I read his comments in a little English girls voice.


----------



## The Masked One (Aug 29, 2015)

Destroyer of Ghandi :mj2 RIP


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Knows that Chris Jericho is better than all my other favorites


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

One of my favourite posters on this forum. Also 'gets' my dislike of DemonKane_Legend.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Unaware of anything about then, however impressed by their love of Jericho and concurs in kind.


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

Enjoyed this moment as a kid-uhh.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Funniest user on the forum-uhh


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

Probably loves ONS '06.


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

Chasing yesterdays as father time has not been kind to him.

:trips4


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Claims to be the King of Kings, but is actually just a wheelman for James Ellsworth. :will2


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

The Absolute said:


> Claims to be the King of Kings, but is actually just a wheelman for James Ellsworth. :will2


Home Alone sucks


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*DOESN'T APPRECIATE CLASSIC CHRISTMAS CINEMA WHEN HE FUCKING SEES IT!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

Living in Believeland, he believes in everything that he reads on the internet. And thus believes that a main eventer like The Haitch could be a wheelman for a jobber.

:tripsscust


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

So if you're not his wheelman, why is that under your username?

:draper2


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

The Absolute said:


> So if you're not his wheelman, why is that under your username?
> 
> :draper2


It's some technical hocus pocus pulled by Vertical Scope. 

The Haitch will need to consult his technologically advanced wife-uhh Steph to explain this to him.

:trips10

Maybe non-premium users get these shitty sub-titles based on their post count-uhh.

The Haitch isn't paying to own you marks when he can do it for absolutely free.


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

*Triple H is so stingy, he can't spare a few bucks, his godfather Ric Flair would be disappointed that he's not stylin' and profilin'.*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Should admit that his white ropes theory has been disproven due to the product not really improving after they were removed.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Isn't a SD geek.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Prick.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

I like his commentary in the chatbox.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Likes a girl with a handsome set of eyebrows. Respect.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Would sacrifice his first born on an altar just to be hugged by Bailey. Can't say I blame him, tbh.


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

Knows that this thread is Absolutely dead when The Haitch is not around-uhh.
:trips2


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Was rightfully voted Funniest Member of 2016 and the member most deserving of a premium membership.

Congrats-uhh!

:tripsblessed


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm not with him when it comes to his hatred of Joe Buck... I can see how the hate is warranted, however his voice is synonymous with playoff baseball and I'd like to keep it that way


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Who?


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Gay.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Likes Mario? And somehow got inspired by Christian at some point.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Has epic taste in music.*


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Great guy



CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Gay.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Claims to be a stupid spoiled whore, but is probably an intelligent, unspoiled prude in real life.

Poser.


----------



## BoT (Feb 24, 2015)

Haven't really seen him anywhere but on the non-wrestling forums.

Posts on there are great nonetheless.


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

His/her username is a typo of little Rey Mysterio's signature move.

:tripsscust


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is terrified of Monday Night Football so that's why he doesn't shows up on RAW during the season.

May appear tonight on RAW now that it is over tho.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

great poster, had many a good discussion


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

Should be writing about me


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Autistic ******.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

A simian of a most volatile, hostile nature.


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

An original member of Nexus, and a Harvard Law graduate, who now works as a silent commentator on Smackdown-uhh.

:trips2


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Best troll gimmick on the site.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

I've never seen them before.


----------



## BoT (Feb 24, 2015)

Not a boring mark.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Terrible, pretty bad.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Hates New York.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is not drunk in the SD Kool Aid


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

A fan of Seth Rollins and Roman Reigns, and believes that Triple H should return sooner so that Rollins can benefit from their program together.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Gives more likes than anybody I've ever seen on here, over 20,000 :lol


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Loved seeing Miz lose the Title he made prestigious...*


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

Creamed pants when Maryse bitchslapped Renée.
:creepytrips


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Should know there's a much easier to way to see tits on the internet than asking the female members of this forum lol.


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Should know there's a much easier to way to see tits on the internet than asking the female members of this forum lol.


Uses subtle ways to arouse The Haitch with her massive boobs-uhh.

:Tripslick


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Just wants to see Tits.*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Likes hot girls in little clothes as sig/avi


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Avatar is hilarious!


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

Misspelled the name of the greatest wrestler of all time-uhh in his username.

:tripsscust


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Best gimmick poster on this forum (Y)*


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

Claims to be from the Paradise City-uhh..

Where girls trim bush and have massive titties-uhh.

:Tripslick


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

Way past his prime :draper2


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

Never had a prime.

:trips2


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

under appreciated, truly great poster and man


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Fucking mong.

EDIT; Wait that's not you, that's BrokenSilvaLeg or whatever his name is. I apologise.

Er...fucking mong I guess.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

"Classic Intercourse" ... Sounds boring in bed :draper2


----------



## BoT (Feb 24, 2015)

Seems to have a crush on a skinny pale man with green hair.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Long time fan, but new to the forum


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Green is the new black for him.  Anyway, totally cool guy.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Has Punk on his shitlist?










Clearly has a thing against skinny fat internet darlings.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

I wish I got what his signature meant


----------



## BoT (Feb 24, 2015)

Great avatar.


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

Likes Professor Steiner and the Creepy Little Bitch Christian-uhh.


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

Nearly 100% sure he is Londrick.


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

Is nearly 100% wrong-uhh.

:trips2


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Regrets not being around when the Triple H is overrated thread was still going.


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

Should know that The Haitch couldn't care less what some internet marks think of his legacy.

:trips2


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Forgot the uhh at the end.

Please don't break the gimmick again.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Has a really creepy sig.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Has a really creepy sig.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Must have likely pulled for Iron Man to beat Bucky and Captain America during their 1v2 battle in that Civil War movie last year


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

deserved winner of best new poster 2016


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

Knows deep down in his heart that The Haitch deserved-uhh to win all the positive categories in the awards-uhh that The Haitch dominated anyway.

:trips2


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Best poster on WF uh


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

Took a look around, to see which way the wind blow-uhh... Where the little girls in their Hollywood bungalows-uhh.

:creepytrips


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Shtick's getting old-uhh.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

:goldberg


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

Should know that The Haitch isn't always constipated-uhh.

Uhh doesn't define The Haitch-uhh.

There is no gimmick. The Haitch is the real deal-uhh.

:trips2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Always goes over, burying young talent


----------



## venkyrenga (Jan 10, 2016)

Seems like someone who likes hot girls in wrestling.

Should also know that anyone beaten by The game has earned that privilege.


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

Huge supporter of The Haitch's burials-uhh.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Couldn't come up with his own ending and had to imitate the Rock to close his Mania 34 presser talk.


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

funny poster. I think is from india :shrug


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Either confused me with someone else or got ninja'd and didn't notice.

Either way should stop holding that hadouken for so long.


----------



## venkyrenga (Jan 10, 2016)

Seems like a Shield fan

Wish I knew what his avatar is.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Is his own biggest mark not only in the real world but apparently in the virtual one, too. 

Will likely counter this with another lame-ass crack about cleaning up his shit, because he's just as original-uhh as his namesake and his own miserable cunt of a wife never learned how to use a motherfucking mop. Uhh.

Edit: Ninja'd. This was obviously intended for that fucking H.


----------



## venkyrenga (Jan 10, 2016)

Should learn to post in the right time and not confuse others


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Fan of HHH and probably of "The Hiatch"


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

wanks to becky lynchs torso every morning


----------



## venkyrenga (Jan 10, 2016)

Has a weird sig. What is he trying to imply with that?


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

venkyrenga said:


> Has a weird sig. What is he trying to imply with that?


i like looking at aj styles face (no ****)


----------



## venkyrenga (Jan 10, 2016)

DELETE said:


> i like looking at aj styles face (no ****)


Well there are other nice pictures of him. You don't need to look at this creepy one.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Is a fan of THE HAITCH's bizarre Wrestlemania entrances. Which one is that from?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Would start watching wrestling again if CM Punk came back.


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

Knows that The Haitch cut a better promo at Mania 34 conference using Rocky's "finally" than what 90% of current roster cuts on TV.

:trips2


----------



## Red Hair (Aug 17, 2016)

Probably the funniest damn poster on this forum.


----------



## downnice (Aug 21, 2013)

Has great tastes


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Has my favorite user name on the forum.


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

Always hated the quality of the avatar still a good poster.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

irrelevant


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Doesn't like baseball.


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

matters little


----------



## downnice (Aug 21, 2013)

NotGuilty said:


> matters little


Is not guilty


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

downnice said:


> Is not guilty


Is *down*-uhh... for a *nice* BJ.

:Tripslick


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

tries to be funny which is annoying. 
should get rid of this "-uhh."


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Speaks the truth. 

Ninja'd to spare him a boring-ass 20-minute diatribe-uhh.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Don't know much about the dude. Has a sweet username tho

:edit Meant for Vito. Same applies to you I presume.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

dont know who he is.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

Is obso-lete.


----------



## g972 (Jul 10, 2015)

Is a nobody. Always has been always will be.


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

I wonder how their accent sounds.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I am also from NZ and I can tell you our accent is unique and we talk fast, so it's hard to understand sometimes.

Plus, I see they're from Northern Ireland so I bet they have a nice accent too (Y)


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

Claims to have huge mammaries-uhh.

The Haitch still awaits the proof... for science-uhh.

:Tripslick


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

I wanna get naked with.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Weirdo.

Ban imo.


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

Is a homophobic mark who demands banning of gays-uhh.

:trips10


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Needs proof I'm a gay.


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

His next username would be 5tyle5Cla5h.

:trips2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Has buried more people than The Undertaker


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

should change his sig


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

Love how he loves Alexa Bliss (either though I rarely watch the programming these days aside from PPVs).


----------



## downnice (Aug 21, 2013)

Don't really know who he is


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

*Have no clue who the fuckface above me is. Could not care less. 
*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Is trying to steal my colour.*


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

Knows about style!


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Seems to think I care who his favorite directors are.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Knows that Rachel Weiszt is where it is at.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Will finally get his wish most likely next week when Triple H finally returns at the ppv for his storyline with Seth Rollins.


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

Is excited for The Haitch's return later tonight-uhh... in the middle of the ring-uhh.. with a $2 slut for a wife-uhh.

:trips2


----------



## Gift Of Jericho (May 5, 2016)

He's either a really committed gimmick poster or the the real Triple H. I'm not even sure anymore.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

doesnt give the gift of jericho


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Should stop asking that jobber for wrestling advice before he ends up deleting himself.


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

Didn't pay electricity bills-uhh.

:tripsscust


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

Made a porn movie back in the day that he prays never gets released.


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

Claims to be a connoisseur of porn-uhh.

:tripsscust


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Is going to return in 3 days to eliminate Seth Rollins from the rumble.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Is a deserving 2016 award winner.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

Secretly hates Becky Lynch. Only has the name and avi due to a lost bet.


----------



## Khuram_96 (Feb 21, 2016)

Never actually watched a full episode of the Simpsons


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Who are you


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

Roman Reigns gives him a hard-on. And you can believe that!
:reigns2


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is getting ready to enter the Rumble this Sunday.

Will be eliminated from it by the best piece Steph ever had.


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

Must post on here a lot.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Wants the gift of Jericho


----------



## Kool Boy (Feb 27, 2016)

creepy guy


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Is a cool boy who probably enjoys a drink


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

Is easily fooled by people like Kool Boy.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Probably wants to see :homer dead


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

Wishes his peepee was at least half as huge as Peyton Royce's forehead-uhh.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

Person above own's a Triple H Nose dildo, it's big as well.


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

Has a small banana between his legs-uhh.

:creepytrips


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

Wants to be in bed with Trips (so do I).


----------



## downnice (Aug 21, 2013)

Don't know who the fuck he is


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

needs to get some more puberty under his belt, he's not handling this new phase of his life well right now


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Faps for Kane, which there's nothing wrong with.


----------



## Malakai (Jan 10, 2014)

I enjoy his "band of the week" sigs, whether I actually end up liking the band or not.


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

His sig freaks me out


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

Resides InUterus.

:HHH2


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Hired Samoa Joe to destroy the competition.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

is always liking my shit


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

Received his username after a freaky accident that saw his parents discover his browsing history.

:trips2


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

doesnt realize I got this from matt hardy's gimmick


----------



## downnice (Aug 21, 2013)

cool picture


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

Is having an affair with Headliner.

:Tripslick


----------



## The Bliss Blower (Aug 30, 2016)

Buries people for his own benefit


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

Is the king of shitpost style.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Actual name is InUterus


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Fantastic guy. Had we went to the same school at the same time we could have formed a fantastic battery. :verlander osey2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Comes from the same place than the GOAT :y2j , so must be pretty cool guy


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

Is probably still mourning Mordecai's failed gimmick/character years on :mj2


----------



## Malakai (Jan 10, 2014)

doesn't realize it's actually me that is mourning the Mordecai gimmick


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Has a awesome sig


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

Has cool opinions


----------



## Malakai (Jan 10, 2014)

hates arab disney villians


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Has one of the sickest sigs around*


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

has a weird username.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

Pretty cool guy. Great presence in the chatbox.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

should change his avi imo.


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

Should change both his avi and sig imo.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The finish of the WWE championship match at No Way Out 2004 must be one of his/her all-time favorite world title wins :mark:


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

He/she would be correct. One of my favourite posters on here.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks that Eddie is one of the GOATs


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

Supports good wrestlers.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Probably has never heard of me before, but does have good taste... Eddie!


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

might be a bigger fan of dean ambrose then @Ambrose Girl


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Doesn't need to, "Delete" their current statement, as you may very well be onto something.


----------



## Lodi Lawless (Mar 26, 2014)

This letter tells a story about power and politics and propaganda, about the tension between respectable, hardworking people and belligerent scalawags like 2Slick. It is a story about 2Slick's efforts to offer hatred with an intellectual gloss. It is first necessary, however, to make clear which facts are not in dispute. There is little dispute that 2Slick is always demanding money, sympathy, and the punishment of his rivals. There is also hardly any dispute that in all the torrents of rhetorical hot air thus far expended, it's hard to find a single sentence from 2Slick that acknowledges that he wonders why everyone hates him. Apparently, he never stopped to think that maybe it's because I wouldn't judge his jackals too harshly. They're indisputably just cannon fodder for 2Slick's plot to don the mantel of caciquism and cheat on taxes. Those of us who believe in merit and individual responsibility aren't likely to be too thrilled with 2Slick's latest vituperations, which promote the misguided idea that children should belong to the state. So I give you this letter. I hope it helps.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Tried to discombobulate me with that massive wall of rhetoric, but all of my faculties are still in perfect order.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Well, they got a pretty cool name I suppose.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Might like to know that I'm glad I don't suffer from seizures, because as kick ass as that siggy might be, I'd be rolling back and forth on the floor in a fetal position if I were.


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

Seems pretty cool

Not sure if they like Ambrose or not tho


----------



## Lodi Lawless (Mar 26, 2014)

You're the first person I'd look for after an apocalyptic event.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Loves to use words of intellect, can put together coherent sentences, but can't use a simplistic center tag to tidy up their signature.

Tsk tsk.


----------



## Lodi Lawless (Mar 26, 2014)

Without you the world would have fewer people in it.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Made me feel of the utmost importance by claiming if I was removed from this universe, that it wouldn't just be lacking one person, but many persons.


----------



## Lodi Lawless (Mar 26, 2014)

Playing video games with you would be fun.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Might be onto something... or maybe just on something.

:liquor


----------



## Lodi Lawless (Mar 26, 2014)

Weed is all you need


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Apparently gets his herb from the 'burb.


----------



## Lodi Lawless (Mar 26, 2014)

Sometimes the berb hits the curb


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Knows that I made a not so Slick move and edited my post just now.


----------



## Lodi Lawless (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm a lame ass work place lawyer/advocate. It sucks


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Gets paid to discombobulate and distort the truth for his own benefit.

Liar, lawyer, same thing.


----------



## Lodi Lawless (Mar 26, 2014)

I have never litigated a case lol. All I do is tell people what is legal and what is not. I got my law degree for this bullshit lol


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Getting paid to deal with people is something I've done all my life, you get used to it. lol Not in the field of law, mind you, but very few people irritate me, so it's all good.


----------



## Lodi Lawless (Mar 26, 2014)

Many people irritate me. I went into corporate law and shit the bed hard. I know non-union workplace law very well. I have never represented a client in my 11 years of this work. Oh and by the way I'm not rich. Not all attorney's are.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

no one knows who they are.


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

Sig got me hard


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Received a pudgy most recently and made me have to edit.


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

In homosexual love with Lodi Lawless.

:creepytrips


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

has a water bottle in his sig


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

Lacks CTRL.

Might be someone's ALT.

:trips2


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

made a good joke.


----------



## dewberry (Feb 14, 2017)

DELETE said:


> made a good joke.


He made fun of my picture and then ran away then a mod locked my thread!


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Quoted me.


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

Has a fact in his sig


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

Wishes death upon a jobber named Jafar.

:tripsscust


----------



## DeadGirl Inc (Dec 30, 2016)

Hilariously funny, I think the "real" Haitch would be proud...Love reading his post


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

Doesn't seem to get the fact that The Haitch IS the real deal-uhh.

:trips2


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Needs to grow his hair back for just one more time-uhh*


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

Growing hair is not a problem-uhh for the Slammy Award winner for the Best Hair.

But you need to clarify which hair do you want The Haitch to grow-uhh.









:creepytrips


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

He's The Game-uhh and never question his legacy-uhh.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

His sig is fucking hilarious.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Someone who also appreciates :ziggler2 as a talent


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

EDIT: Damn it, just missed it. 

Love the name C.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Probably one of the biggest posters in the forum


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

for some odd reason he thinks peyton royce is hot.


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

Should delete some inches off the forehead (or is it fivehead-uhh) of Peyton Royce.

:trips2


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

The Haitch....uh is the best-uh poster-uh on WF-UH


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

One of my favourite posters on WF, though I'm disappointed he didn't change his name to Handsome Rusev like he said he would :lol


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

Hasn't sent pics of her boobs-uhh to The Haitch-uhh.

:tripsscust


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> One of my favourite posters on WF, though I'm disappointed he didn't change his name to Handsome Rusev like he said he would :lol


I really was going to change it but I decided against it. Still might happen in the future. Either way, RUSEV is my main man :rusevyes 

As for you, well your one of my favourite posters on WF, and you're one of the nicest ones as well. :ambrose


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Loves Handsome Rusev :rusevcrush


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Sends me porn rep :banderas


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

RipNTear said:


> Sends me porn rep :banderas


lemme get some.


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

Would need to DELETE that porn rep from his browsing history.

:HHH2


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Funny as hell!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Should have way more subs by now :evil*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Can't wait for Game of Thrones Season 7


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Thinks he loves Strowman more than me.


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

Shares his name with the legendary superstar who wrestled Rocky in the semi main event of the biggest Mania ever!

The Big Red.

:trips2


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

wanks to fake HHH nudes.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*May talk to himself in the mirror mimicking Matt Hardy.*


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

This guy prepares some delicious looking food. :yum:


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Is making red rep great again.

#MakeRedRepGreatAgain :trump.

Also happens to be awesome .


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Has a cute girl as his sig/avi. Also, his name is the name of the medicine my grandmother used to take


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

The number of posts by him is less than inches on Peyton's forehead-uhh.

:trips2


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

just roasted the fuck out of peyton royce


----------



## The Traditionalist (Oct 28, 2015)

Is feeding Matt Hardy his ideas. :evilmatt


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Lives in Canada


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

needs to realize peyton royce isnt attractive.


----------



## downnice (Aug 21, 2013)

DELETE said:


> needs to realize peyton royce isnt attractive.


Is a Peyton Royce hater


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

downnice said:


> Is a Peyton Royce hater


Not a hater. I just know that she is not attractive and isnt talented as a wrestler.


----------



## downnice (Aug 21, 2013)

DELETE said:


> Not a hater. I just know that she is not attractive and isnt talented as a wrestler.


Peyton Royce is useless, everyone with a brain can see that

just saying your a hater of her's which is also true


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

downnice said:


> Peyton Royce is useless, everyone with a brain can see that
> 
> just saying your a hater of her's which is also true


This guy doesn't like Royce.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Probably likes Royce a little bit more than the previous posters


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

is probally right.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Needs to give Peyton Royce more opportunity to win him over.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Apparently likes to give wrestlers a chance to win him over :clap

Also doesn't seem to hate the girl on my sig


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Mordecay said:


> Apparently likes to give wrestlers a chance to win him over :clap
> 
> Also doesn't seem to hate the girl on my sig


Has excellent taste per ROYCE.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Has excellent taste per ROYCE.


My brother from another mother. Wonderin where the hell he's been at :mj


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Wait, I thought Gen was *my *brother from another mother. How many of us are there? :wee-bey

I know you watched that game tonight, btw :cudi


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Is my older brother from another Mother but has a terrible habit of forgetting the fam.

:frank3


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

I am guessing he is the same color as me


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This is probably his favorite thread


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

Located inside Peyton's anus fly trap.

:tripsscust


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

Pretty funny poster


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

"He said Toronto. That's where we live".


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Knows that Haitch probably doesn't mind the size of Peyton's forehead when she looks like she does


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

Should realize that The Haitch thinks that forehead is the only thing that's big in Peyton's body.

#NoTits #NoAss

:tripsscust


----------



## cgs480 (Apr 28, 2016)

A snot swallower-uhh


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

A cum-guzzler-uhh.

:Tripslick


----------



## cgs480 (Apr 28, 2016)

Banana licker.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

ball sucker


----------



## cgs480 (Apr 28, 2016)

Butt nugget.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

He'll be 1 year here in 2 months.... :nice:


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

likes roman reigns but dislikes RVD,neville,and sami zayn. I find that remarkeble


----------



## downnice (Aug 21, 2013)

DELETE said:


> likes roman reigns but dislikes RVD,neville,and sami zayn. I find that remarkeble


Is easily


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Probably likes Avatar (not the James Cameron movie)


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

has shitty taste in women.


----------



## downnice (Aug 21, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> Probably likes Avatar (not the James Cameron movie)


good guess :smile2:


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

:triggered


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Probably dislikes me for my taste in wrestlers


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Mordecay said:


> Probably dislikes me for my taste in wrestlers


Cute Sig other then that no clue who you are


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Likes hockey so his choice in sports is poor. (I kid lol)


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Likes big butts


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Maybe a little too obsessed with Peyton...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

It is probably right, trying to fix that


----------



## The Masked One (Aug 29, 2015)

Has definitely a more attractive avatar than me.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The 2006 Royal Rumble ppv might have his/her favorite rumble winner


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

DammitC said:


> The 2006 Royal Rumble ppv might have his/her favorite rumble winner


has a nice sig.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Dallas cowboys fan


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

Will cry tears of blood when after their split Peyton jobs-uhh to Billie on a regular basis.

:trips2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks The Haitch shouldn't put over that midget Rollins at Mania because he just keeps getting injured


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

still has shitty taste in women


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Hates Peyton so much that may actually like her deep down inside


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Has a fit girl in his avatar and clearly has good taste with The Regular Show.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Has a great taste on cartoons, Rocko was the one of my favorites growing up


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

Needs Jericho on his favorite wrestlers list


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

Should go back to Toronoto-uhh, cuz he isn't from Winnipeg. 

:tripsscust


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

It's the real Undertaker, for the amount of people he has "buried"


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

Must be feeling happy now that this thread in no longer in Rants-uhh.

The Haitch can no longer openly bury anyone in this thread-uhh.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

is sad that this thread went out of rants.


so am I


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Will find a more polite way to bury my taste in women


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Has the white sasha banks as his favorite diva.


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

Agrees that this thread has sucked ever since someone foolishly moved it from Rants to this kiddies' section-uhh.

:tripsscust


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Living the gimmick 110% of the time


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

Has noticed-uhh that this thread has died due to the absence of The Haitch, and moving outta the rants-uhh.

:trips4


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is gonna break the leg of that indie midget Seth Rollins so he can use the pedigree no more (he sucks at doing it tbf)


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Is stuck in the venus fly trap.


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

Is stuck in the world of cartoons-uhh.

:tripsscust


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Is still looking at his phone lol


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

his favorite porn is ebony.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

thought @DPETE downgraded from his Lifetime Membership only to realize it's someone named DELETE 



:loss on my part


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Loves Hit Girl


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

(insert me roasting @Mordecay taste in women here)


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

Would be livid if Broken Matt was brought in as FAT Hardy.

:trips2


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Mordecay said:


> Loves Hit Girl


If @AryaDark co-signs a female, she is usually top notch. 

:cgmoan


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

Replace M with P in his name, and it will all make sense-uhh.

:trips2


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

THE HAITCH said:


> Replace M with P in his name, and it will all make sense-uhh.
> 
> :trips2


The Goat


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

looking at paige leaks.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Best friends with "Ctrl" and "Alt"


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

Measures distance in PFU instead of Km or miles.

PFU = Peyton's Forehead Units.

:trips2


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Is triggering @dewberry


----------



## dewberry (Feb 14, 2017)

DELETE said:


> Is triggering @dewberry


IS SOOOOPER CONFUSING 2 DEWBERRY:ghost:ghost:ghost


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

THE HAITCH said:


> Measures distance in PFU instead of Km or miles.
> 
> PFU = Peyton's Forehead Units.
> 
> :trips2


I actually use HNU

HNU= Hunter's Nose Units :grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Will always support Peyton.*


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> *Will always support Peyton.*


Wants the IT couple Miz and Maryse to beat the shit couple Cena and Nikki.

:HHH2


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

THE HAITCH said:


> Wants the IT couple Miz and Maryse to beat the shit couple Cena and Nikki.
> 
> :HHH2


Needs to squash Rollins at WrestleMania.


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Needs to squash Rollins at WrestleMania.



is a fan of the It couple


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Kristie Wilson said:


> is a fan of the It couple


Likes Dean Ambrose


----------



## SonnenChael (Feb 10, 2015)

is a huge mark of April Jeanette Brooks


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

Is not an evil man.

No one who speaks German could be an evil man.

:trips2


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

THE HAITCH said:


> Is not an evil man.
> 
> No one who speaks German could be an evil man.
> 
> :trips2


Should know-uh

That I was the fan of THE HAITCH since 1995-uh


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

The SatanTaker said:


> Should know-uh
> 
> That I was the fan of THE HAITCH since 1995-uh


Should know that The Haitch appreciates his legit marks-uhh, but should also know that Wrestling > Music.

:HHH2


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

likes redbones


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is mad because I didn't tag him when I posted an Emma pic


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

doesnt realized im not mad im just dissapointed.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Left himself a visitor message ops


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:austin of the forum


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

mordeGAY amirite :ha


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

CJ said:


> Left himself a visitor message ops


I did that when I was a noob. lmfao.

For the guy above me: likes braun strowman.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Likes Balor


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Will watch Guardians Volume 2


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

More decay?


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

will watch wonder woman.


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

*I kind of appreciate a Finn Balor fan on this board, even if he's not my favorite, just because it's something different from the same hivemind pack of wolves.*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Apparently his war against the use of white ropes wasn't serious because he has an avatar with the Queen in a ring with...white ropes.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Apparently likes Square Enix games


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

*Apparently forgets that Peyton Royce is not THE winner of breakout star of the year...just one of the winners. unk2*


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Isn't that fond of white ropes


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Is a damn cool dude to have in the CB :becky2


----------



## Christ_Benoit (Mar 15, 2014)

I don't know much about them, but judging from a quick glance at their posts, I think I like them (for now) based on this one post alone:



Yeah1993 said:


> Finn Balor looks like a sea fish monster that steals people's internal organs through their anus while they're sleeping.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Has a very "viewer friendly" sig. :homer


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Likes women in uniform


----------



## joesmith (Apr 26, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> Likes women in uniform




seems like an NJPW mark with an obsession with Peyton Royce


----------



## cgs480 (Apr 28, 2016)

Has a very unique first and last name.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Legendary avatar.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Nice sig.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Must have been pleased with Finn Balor's performance in that solid triple threat match last week


----------



## cgs480 (Apr 28, 2016)

Always likes my posts.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Realizes that @DammitC is gonna like his post in this thread.


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

*Seems to have some epic rivalry with Legit BOSS.*


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

IceTheRetroKid is here. :tenay


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Acknowledges that Charlotte is queen <3


----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

Always likes my posts and has AJ Lee in their signature.


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

*Love of my life.*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Apparently isn't liked by Sol Katti


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Would walk Peytons dog.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Would love to be underneath Lita, or on top.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Is a wise man.


----------



## BoT (Feb 24, 2015)

Has some great ass gifs.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

IS A STEINER MARK :mark:


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

I hope, he isn't the Kenny from South Park that dies in every episode


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

You have a horrible shitlist (besides enzo).


----------



## Gift Of Jericho (May 5, 2016)

Doesn't understand how ironic it is he's a Balor fan.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Loves my sig


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

Wishes there were fappening leaks of Peyton.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Wish there were fappening leaks of Steph


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

Is absolutely wrong-uhh.

The Haitch doesn't share his dessert.

:trips2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Probably it's the only one with Steph nude pics in his phone


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Does not have a good taste in tv shows.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Does not have good taste in wrestlers :grin2:


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Does not have good taste in women.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't have good taste in avis


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Doesnt have good taste in umm...

Food?


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Doesn't have taste in stuffed turkeys?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Changes his nickname constantly


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

Should have seen the gift of The Haitch for him in the bald WWE divas thread-uhh.

:creepytrips


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

Knows how to work the shit out of a gimmick-uuh.


----------

